# whos on right now



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

im off cycle till febuary the first ,whos on and what are you taking


----------



## workinhard (Dec 18, 2003)

im off till march


----------



## jack hust (Dec 18, 2003)

lol i know you got the clomid blues right now


----------



## workinhard (Dec 18, 2003)

Tell me and I feel like sheot! I'm ready for this to pass


----------



## edvedr (Dec 19, 2003)

i'm on since dec 1st.  i had a problem getting the GH, so my cycle is different than what i posted at FG.  right now i'm on 750mgs enanthate, 600 deca, 500 prop, 50mgs a day of d-bol


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 19, 2003)

i am off till middle jan 04. i can't wait.


----------



## Chimp (Dec 20, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Dec 19 2003, 04:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Dec 19 2003, 04:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> i am off till middle jan 04. i can't wait. [/b][/quote]
 I wanted to start by now. I may wait until I get my wife pregnant before I start. Hopefully that happens fast, before I get impatient.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 20, 2003)

You should know I'm on because of my journal on fg....but I'm in the end of wk 5 taking shanghai labs test enan @ 500mg wk 1-10, just finished dbol @ 35mg ed wk 1-4, and I will be starting winnie ip @ 50mg ed wk 7-12. The winnie ip's I hear are underdosed like crazy (won't by anymore ip products but this was a good deal), so I will be taking 2 of the 50mg pills ed. Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## 3Vandoo (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm on since January 02  :blink:


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

I getting on next week....cant wait.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 20, 2005)

ive been on test-e 500mg for a week


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

I am all done just doing the clomid thing , the shit makes you feel a little down ;o( 
get the pills for your pct the liquid tasts like crap .


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Max, you think its the clomid making you feel down or the fact that you're no longer on cycle?  When I was on cycle I felt just totally great mentally and physically and started feeling like crap about 3-4 weeks post


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

mr. nitro, I assume this is your first cycle?


----------



## mr.nitrofish (May 20, 2005)

yes


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

This is week 1 for me, 500 test e.  First cycle


----------



## Ironaddict (May 20, 2005)

I am on PMS cycle medium-Heavy flow, slight discharge   j/k.

test cyp , deca, d-bol plan to follow with some EQ and anavar here soon.


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Max, you think its the clomid making you feel down or the fact that you're no longer on cycle?  When I was on cycle I felt just totally great mentally and physically and started feeling like crap about 3-4 weeks post



dont know mabie , I meen its not that bad but I seem to be draging my ass around the gym while my bro who spots me cracks the whip , I am in that 3 week post cycle range as well , eh works is a big stress as well so its hard to say I am just going to keep lifting and hope it passes.


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

it will pass but it will take a little bit for you to put back on size and strength until your natural test returns....it is worth it though I believe.  I just miss how great I felt while on cycle -- must be the increase "sense of well being" associated with test...


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> it will pass but it will take a little bit for you to put back on size and strength until your natural test returns....it is worth it though I believe.  I just miss how great I felt while on cycle -- must be the increase "sense of well being" associated with test...




How long does that take to kick in?  And how much of the strength do you keep after cycle, on average?


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

It takes about 4 weeks for test enan to kick in.  Post cycle depends a lot on the person and how diligent you are with PCT but I felt a marked decline after my first cycle -- I lost weight on almost every exercise.


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

But from baseline, before cycle, the post cycle strength is higher isn't it?  otherwise i'm just wasting my money for my new obsession of poking myself with needles.  I'm really getting into that, maybe i'll pop eod from now on. J/K


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Been on for 4 years.j/k.6mos.That may 'splain some things.
Testicles and tool still functioning.Liver very intact(LIV-52)
All systems nominal.
Hell,got my wife doin a run w/me this time.100mg primo made her hard as a rock.
Added 20mg Turanibol,she cant stop suckin' my cock.  
C'mon sing along.EhhhhEkekekek


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

I want my girl to take some primo, but i might tell her to add some turanibol cause you keep saying it's good kell.  What are you? the spokesman?


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> How long does that take to kick in?  And how much of the strength do you keep after cycle, on average?


Have plenty of clomid- 3 weeks after last test inj.--100mg a day for 3-4 weeks.
hCG 1500 a day for a couple weeks... started immediately post,will get your natural production kickstarted.
PCT Gear as Important if not more important than the training/AAS. If you want to keep your gains...and as you said not waste your $$$.


----------



## steve0085 (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Have plenty of clomid- 3 weeks after last test inj.--100mg a day for 3-4 weeks.
> hCG 1500 a day for a couple weeks... started immediately post,will get your natural production kickstarted.
> PCT Gear as Important if not more important than the training/AAS. If you want to keep your gains...and as you said not waste your $$$.


I've heard conflicting thoughts on HCG, as well as PCT, from all you VIP's.  ok serious now, That's the way to go? HCG, clomid 100mg for 3 weeks?  I guess i have to put in another order.


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I want my girl to take some primo, but i might tell her to add some turanibol cause you keep saying it's good kell.  What are you? the spokesman?


You wouldnt believe what methyltestosterone will do to a womans libido.
Make sure its not a match to gasoline scenario.That is to say...
...Just be sure you got a tight marriage/relationship.
She may blame fucking the poolboy on the drugs _you_ gave her


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I've heard conflicting thoughts on HCG, as well as PCT, from all you VIP's.  ok serious now, That's the way to go? HCG, clomid 100mg for 3 weeks?  I guess i have to put in another order.


Man I will use hCG and clomid for _this_ cycle-Its been a long and hard Test Cycle.
If i was doing a 12 weeker. 2 Clomids/100mg a day was All I ever needed.Worked fine for pct test production.Of course thats me. But i know a little bit.Im _close_ to the average answer,I think pin or wolfy  are much more patient and helpful on this subject.
Im just FOS mostly.It's my job here.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

I just started 4 days in now.  Anadrol 100mgs ed, testosterone enanthate 500mgs (bumping up to 600mgs maybe 700mgs, winstrol 50mgs.


----------



## TexasCreed (May 20, 2005)

im waiting fo he wifey to get preggo then im back on. been off for 3 months, dammnnnn


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> im waiting fo he wifey to get preggo then im back on. been off for 3 months, dammnnnn



Damn....well the wifey does come first


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Man I will use hCG and clomid for _this_ cycle-Its been a long and hard Test Cycle.
> If i was doing a 12 weeker. 2 Clomids/100mg a day was All I ever needed.Worked fine for pct test production.Of course thats me. But i know a little bit.Im _close_ to the average answer,I think pin or wolfy  are much more patient and helpful on this subject.
> Im just FOS mostly.It's my job here.


bump for steve85


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

why are we bumping 2 year old threads??


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (May 20, 2005)

i'll be on in like 2 weeks.


----------



## tee (May 20, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> why are we bumping 2 year old threads??


Just so we can post whore


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Just so we can post whore



Like this is a "needed" comment lol


----------



## Ironaddict (May 20, 2005)

kell, So did your lady gain any water weight from the turanibol?  I would love for my girl to be on my level.  what are the side for chics?


----------



## kell11 (May 20, 2005)

Ironaddict said:
			
		

> kell, So did your lady gain any water weight from the turanibol?  I would love for my girl to be on my level.  what are the side for chics?


yeah,but it stopped at about 6lbs.She didnt mind _that_
I told her to go back to 10mG. Shes _too_ horny.really.
no sides but a bit of a swollen clit. no freaky body hair or anything.
couple of zits.


----------



## Ironaddict (May 21, 2005)

Done deal..........I plan to create a MONSTER......Moohahahahaaaaaaa!!!!

I have my needs


----------



## tee (May 21, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Like this is a "needed" comment lol


Quiet son, Im post whoring so I can get lots of points for you to steal


----------



## Bizarro (May 21, 2005)

Amazing - wolfy was the first one to notice I delved into the archives to resurrect this thread from 2 years ago....too funny


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (May 21, 2005)

Speaking of points, Wolfy has waaaay too many


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Amazing - wolfy was the first one to notice I delved into the archives to resurrect this thread from 2 years ago....too funny


I noticed some resurrected avatar faces.But it didnt occur to me you can only raise the dead here one way.Dig up a two yr. old post.I mighta caught it had my wife not been sucking my giblet under the desk...Im a whoron


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> Speaking of points, Wolfy has waaaay too many


Wolfy prints his own money...he's untouchable


----------



## Ironaddict (May 21, 2005)

kell is getting to much head I must get turinabol for my chica.....


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

Ironaddict said:
			
		

> kell is getting to much head I must get turinabol for my chica.....


si' sen'or.mucho gusto


----------

